# So long to all....



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

It’s been a slice folks, all my gear is officially sold now and I’m moving on to other things. To those that treated me well over the years here I say thank you and best of luck. To all the flippers and trolls currently inhabiting the forum, I hope a rodent shits in your mouth while you’re sleeping. 

peace out,
Fred


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

all the best!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck in whatever you end up doing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

All the best, Fred !

Drop back into the forum sometime and let us know how (and what) you are doing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Best wishes for your future endeavours!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Bye forever.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Guess we can all now refer to you as "Chitnomo"

Best of luck in your future endeavours.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

So long. Best of luck. 
.....I’m sleeping with duct tape over my
mouth just in case...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hope your new hobbies will fulfill you as much as the guitar did!
Enjoy and I wish you the best!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Since announcing that he's gone, it's kind of a waste wishing him well since he wont be reading it?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll provide printed transcripts of this thread, to his doorstep.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I'll provide printed transcripts of this thread, to his doorstep.


I prefer you to sing all those comments!


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Fred, take care my friend and hope you enjoy your new project.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Sad to see you go. I can’t imagine giving up music. Best wishes for whatever you move on to, to fulfill you like music does me.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't forget @Chitmo , it is going to be a long time before somebody surpasses your record of most likes/post on this forum.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, but best of luck wherever you go and with whatever you do. I hope it’s interesting and exciting for you.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Qapla'

C


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Truly sorry that arthritis made you put down your instruments Fred.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Good luck in all your new endeavors. I'll be 'piping the side' for ya.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Keep in touch Fred and all the best.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well good luck Fred. I can never imagine myself walking away from playing music or even selling all my gear. But I guess you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

I had to make a similar decision many years ago after my 8th shoulder separation. Clearly, playing hockey at a beer league level wasn't worth losing use of my arm. 
It sucked, but had to be done. Sold off my gear within a few days and never looked back.
Good luck bud!!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Might be for the best? It was always a little confusing to me having a Chito and Chitmo.  . . . . . . I was only kidding Chitmo (Fred). Please don't put me on your "Shit List"
Best of luck in your new endeavors.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Vaya con Dios, Fred. It was a pleasure meeting you and chatting, even if it was only a parking lot. I hope that Hartman flanger treated you well, or at least fetched a good price. The best to you and the family, and may all your helicopter buddies land safely from here on.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

All the best in your future endeavours. I am struggling with arthritis as well. It's very depressive... I spend most of my playing times with a lap steel guitar nowadays.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

For anyone that’s interested, this is what I bought with the gear purge!  Happy New Q7 Day to me!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Dam, how much gear did you have???


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder in 10 years what the gear will be worth vs what the car will be worth?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitty chitty bye bye. 

I think you're on my phone, right? Feel free to drunk text me in the future


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Chitmo said:


> For anyone that’s interested, this is what I bought with the gear purge!  Happy New Q7 Day to me!
> 
> View attachment 347294


What type of strings are you using on it? Do the pedals sound cool?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That's a tough life choice, but a brave one if it causes more pain than enjoyment. I'd like to think even if I need to sell off my gear one day, I'd keep a little something... an acoustic?? 

Funny, the other night I woke to my wife hovering over my face with a pillow, she said it was to keep rat shit out. I thought it was mighty nice of her! 

Good luck Fred!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> I wonder in 10 years what the gear will be worth vs what the car will be worth?


I wonder if you’ll still be alive in ten years to care?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> I wonder if you’ll still be alive in ten years to care?


$50 is all you'll get. Enjoy the ride while it works. Sucker!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Gotta love encouraging comments like that. Quality membership material there. 👍


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

yikes, the comeback tour is off to a rough start


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

player99 said:


> I wonder in 10 years what the gear will be worth vs what the car will be worth?


It's a good thing that R9s don't depreciate in value the moment you walk out of L&M!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I sold a guitar I had in 2004 for $1200. If I had it today it would be worth over $10K. I'm such a chump.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A newer vehicle is a terrible investment....but if it makes you happy then what’s that worth? Personally, if I would have gone the vintage route if I were the OP, at least the potential loss on the investment would be minimized. Having a nice, old, cool convertible to drive around does more for me that a fancy SUV but to each his own. Congrats on the purchase. I hope it somehow eases the loss of being able to rock and roll.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Where's your snow??? WTF


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

JBFairthorne said:


> A newer vehicle is a terrible investment....but if it makes you happy then what’s that worth? Personally, if I would have gone the vintage route if I were the OP, at least the potential loss on the investment would be minimized. Having a nice, old, cool convertible to drive around does more for me that a fancy SUV but to each his own. Congrats on the purchase. I hope it somehow eases the loss of being able to rock and roll.


Hard to fit three young kids in a converible.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> A newer vehicle is a terrible investment....but if it makes you happy then what’s that worth? Personally, if I would have gone the vintage route if I were the OP, at least the potential loss on the investment would be minimized. Having a nice, old, cool convertible to drive around does more for me that a fancy SUV but to each his own. Congrats on the purchase. I hope it somehow eases the loss of being able to rock and roll.


Depends on how old you go. I know quite a few people with vintage cars that won't get what they paid for them but, I would take this any day.








or this








and this.








I wouldn't consider any of these an investment tho. Same as guitars......not an investment just something to be enjoyed now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Hard to fit three young kids in a converible.


Says who? You could fit at least 3 in the back seat of an old convertible no problem. With or without car seats. 


player99 said:


> I sold a guitar I had in 2004 for $1200. If I had it today it would be worth over $10K. I'm such a chump.


Along the same lines of thinking if I'd kept the houses I gave to my first, second and third wife I might be rich now instead of them.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Says who? You could fit at least 3 in the back seat of an old convertible no problem. With or without car seats.
> 
> Along the same lines of thinking if I'd kept the houses I gave to my first, second and third wife I might be rich now instead of them.


At least you made your ex wives happy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> At least you made your ex wives happy.


By leaving, yes. The first one made a shit load of money when she sold the house. The second one broke even after the house got sold and I got paid out. I paid off 5 years of child support in one shot. The third one is still paying her half of the mortgage ....so am I.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Says who? You could fit at least 3 in the back seat of an old convertible no problem. With or without car seats.
> 
> Along the same lines of thinking if I'd kept the houses I gave to my first, second and third wife I might be rich now instead of them.


Says me, that's who. Did I stutter?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Says me, that's who. Did I stutter?


PPPPPprobably. Fitting 3 car seats in the back of an old convertable or hardtop is no problem. I know that you could fit 3 in the back seat of a 2004 Impala also. Did that quite a few times. Same when the kids are old enough not to need car seats. Did that more than once in my ex's Charger.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> PPPPPprobably.  Fitting 3 car seats in the back of an old convertable or hardtop is no problem. I know that you could fit 3 in the back seat of a 2004 Impala also. Did that quite a few times. Same when the kids are old enough not to need car seats. Did that more than once in my ex's Charger.


I didn't say that you couldn't, I said that it wouldn't be easy.
A convertible is really convenient in a Canadian winter, isn't it.

Some people don't have the luxury of storiing a vehicle for the winter and need two with a family.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> For anyone that’s interested, this is what I bought with the gear purge!  Happy New Q7 Day to me!
> 
> View attachment 347294


Here I was expecting it to be model trains.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> $50 is all you'll get. Enjoy the ride while it works. Sucker!


A forum member here once said to me that comparison is the death of happiness. I brushed it off at the time but having been away from this place for a while it makes total sense. I used this place as somewhat of a support group for a while and now realize it’s completely toxic, because of people like you. A normal person would have just said, “Nice ride man, congrats!” Anyways, I only came back to test a theory. Congrats to all, you proved me right! Peace out!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> A forum member here once said to me that comparison is the death of happiness. I brushed it off at the time but having been away from this place for a while it makes total sense. I used this place as somewhat of a support group for a while and now realize it’s completely toxic, because of people like you. A normal person would have just said, “Nice ride man, congrats!” Anyways, I only came back to test a theory. Congrats to all, you proved me right! Peace out!


Give the toxic, get the toxic. Be nice get nice. You went out of your way here for years to "toxic" at me. Buh-bye.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Since announcing that he's gone, it's kind of a waste wishing him well since he wont be reading it?


He’s not going a goddam anywhere.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> By leaving, yes. The first one made a shit load of money when she sold the house. The second one broke even after the house got sold and I got paid out. I paid off 5 years of child support in one shot. The third one is still paying her half of the mortgage ....so am I.


Most of my buddies are just starting to hit a wall with their first wives.

My heart goes out to all the guys in these situations.

I just keep using the withdrawal method. I withdrawal from the relationship as soon as I start feeling like I have to use headphones and lock myself in the washroom to silently masturbate and cry like a sneaky ashamed ninja.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I didn't say that you couldn't, I said that it wouldn't be easy.
> A convertible is really convenient in a Canadian winter, isn't it.
> 
> Some people don't have the luxury of storiing a vehicle for the winter and need two with a family.


I used to drive my MGA around all year and a lot of the people I know with convertibles drive them around all year. Could never see the point of having a winter and a summer car either. In most instances I had a truck and a bike or three and the wife had a car and the last wife had a car and a bike. 
Getting three kids in the back of any car is sometimes hard 'cause someone is always in the middle. Doesn't take too long to work out a system especially with car seats.....for some reason the youngest always gets the middle seat which used to piss off my youngest grand daughter. Then she figured out that she had the best view thru the windshield and the best leg room.....just put your feet up on the consul. Once they got too big for car seats then it was musical chairs in the back. The girls liked it when I had the F150 'cause they could bring friends along, same with the Equinox. There was always an extra kid or two at our place whenever the girls were there. They also figured out when they were about 10 or 11 that depending on the time and where we were going Grandpa would give them driving lessons.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Most of my buddies are just starting to hit a wall with their first wives.
> 
> My heart goes out to all the guys in these situations.
> 
> I just keep using the withdrawal method. I withdrawal from the relationship as soon as I start feeling like I have to use headphones and lock myself in the washroom to silently masturbate and cry like a sneaky ashamed ninja.


I got hit and then hit the wall in my early 20's after 3 years of mirrage, second time was in my mid 40's after 19 years of being together and mirrage. the third time was in my late 60's after 13 years. I tried the withdrawl method lots when I was younger but it didn't work which is why my oldest is 54.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> Give the toxic, get the toxic. Be nice get nice. You went out of your way here for years to "toxic" at me. Buh-bye.


Boredom bump, just to remind you that you’re an idiot!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I got hit and then hit the wall in my early 20's after 3 years of mirrage, second time was in my mid 40's after 19 years of being together and mirrage. the third time was in my late 60's after 13 years. I tried the withdrawl method lots when I was younger but it didn't work which is why my oldest is 54.


Where did you go, went out for smokes and never came back?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

jb welder said:


> .


Miss your input!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL someone still living rent-free in someone’s head more than a year later!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> Boredom bump, just to remind you that you’re an idiot!


Trolling and attacking other members is against the rules here.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> Boredom bump, just to remind you that you’re an idiot!


How are you? I was hoping your mental health issues would be better but perhaps with the right counselling and medical treatment someday you'll feel a little better.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Y'know, I've dealt with both Fred/Chitmo and Richard/Player in past - even stayed at Player's house - and you're both nice people. Please get along.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Clearly that's not true, at least here and in this thread.

Someone who is a 'former' member dredging up a year old thread - which takes some deliberate searching effort - just to hurl an insult and stir the pot is NOT 'nice'. Those people don't want to get along and probably never will.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG opinions are like assholes some are just bigger then others. 
well nice to see not much has changed for some, how the hell are the rest of you still can't breath well myself and still trying to decide when its all done for me and still can barely play my guitar but musicians well we are a stupid breed of never quit till we quit being 6 feet above ground.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> OMG opinions are like assholes some are just bigger then others.
> well nice to see not much has changed for some, how the hell are the rest of you still can't breath well myself and still trying to decide when its all done for me and still can barely play my guitar but musicians well we are a stupid breed of never quit till we quit being 6 feet above ground.


Hi Ship,

Nice to see your name here. I hope you're doing as well as possible.

All the best.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> OMG opinions are like assholes some are just bigger then others.
> well nice to see not much has changed for some, how the hell are the rest of you still can't breath well myself and still trying to decide when its all done for me and still can barely play my guitar but musicians well we are a stupid breed of never quit till we quit being 6 feet above ground.


Ship!! Great to hear from you!! 
It seems like ages since I remember reading anything from you.
Please try and post more often (energy permitting...understandably). 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> OMG opinions are like assholes some are just bigger then others.
> well nice to see not much has changed for some, how the hell are the rest of you still can't breath well myself and still trying to decide when its all done for me and still can barely play my guitar but musicians well we are a stupid breed of never quit till we _quit being 6 feet above ground_.


Wait, you're saying that the alternative to being dead and buried is *hovering*?  Just tugging on your chain a little, fella. Nice to see you here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Clearly that's not true, at least here and in this thread.
> 
> Someone who is a 'former' member dredging up a year old thread - which takes some deliberate searching effort - just to hurl an insult and stir the pot is NOT 'nice'. Those people don't want to get along and probably never will.


They're not the only pair of individuals I've known who, in meeting them individually, we got along fantastic, but on-line they seem to fight like cats and dogs. I don't know what it is. Maybe I do. The facelessness of the internet, and the brevity and un-nuanced form of messages tapped out with two thumbs somehow circumvents the civility and pleasantness the vast majority of people are completely capable of. It's like the 401 or 400 highways. Off either of them, folks are angels. Once on them, they go from Jeykll to Hyde in a finger-snap.

I always try to remember how powerful context is, and how pleasant the same individuals were in other contexts.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Wait, you're saying that the alternative to being dead and buried is *hovering*?


What?!?!?! You _can't _hover??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> What?!?!?! You _can't _hover??


I once had a date with a girl we affectionately referred to as Hoover Newton.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

mhammer said:


> They're not the only pair of individuals I've known who, in meeting them individually, we got along fantastic, but on-line they seem to fight like cats and dogs. I don't know what it is. Maybe I do. The facelessness of the internet, and the brevity and un-nuanced form of messages tapped out with two thumbs somehow circumvents the civility and pleasantness the vast majority of people are completely capable of. It's like the 401 or 400 highways. Off either of them, folks are angels. Once on them, they go from Jeykll to Hyde in a finger-snap.
> 
> I always try to remember how powerful context is, and how pleasant the same individuals were in other contexts.


While I agree with this completely, it's the unsung heroes among us that won't capitulate to our own human nature. They're the ones, through intelligence & reason, that hold back on this sort of temptation to attack & hold grudges.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

It's a thin line...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a love hate relationship with the internet.

I love having to ability to explore, and communicate with people all pover the world. Access to data is not just a song by Brand X.

But people will act in ways and say things they would NEVER say to you if you were face to face.

The anonymity the internet provides affects some people in much the same way as having a gun, drinking alcohol and being in a car do. It turns people into tyrants and tough guys.

It is what it is.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Yup.

I realized that during my motorcycle days when the players around me just couldn't keep their speed below 300kph. They lost digits, their licenses, their bikes and even some their marriages. Some people just need to go full on all the time and most suffer because of it. I've always thought restraint is a good measure of character.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My favourite song about not getting along.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

This is the predominant reason I use my real name and my face whenever it seems appropriate. It keeps me a little in check. 

I dont need the internet to be a space where I spat with people. I'll disagree with someone all day long but I will not let it get personal. An argument isn't a fight and fighting is stupid.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> fighting is stupid.


It is not!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Sneaky said:


> It is not!


That is a fair assessment of the situation.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

He did say he has mental health issues so perhaps he's not on his game right now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> This is the predominant reason I use my real name and my face whenever it seems appropriate. It keeps me a little in check.
> 
> I dont need the internet to be a space where I spat with people. I'll disagree with someone all day long but I will not let it get personal. An argument isn't a fight and fighting is stupid.


You're relatively new here, so I hope long-timers will forgive me repeating this. A decade or so back, CBC Ideas had an interview with Stewart Brand (look him up, interesting guy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewart_Brand). When Brand helped establish the first online "community" in the SF bay area, he insisted that people use their full name and their real name. He felt that this would make people feel accountable, and therefore behave better and be more civil. In the now 30 years that I've been online (since the days of alt.guitar and similar newsgroups), I have yet to see anything that contradicts this stance. That doesn't that folks with anonymous handles can't behave civilly, and certainly there are many who have legitimate reasons for using a handle instead of their real name (e.g., a guy I know who was a faculty member at a major university, and needed to keep his hobby interests isolated from his professional role). But anonymous handles too often provide a greased teflon chute for problematic impulses that would otherwise be held in check, if only to preserve reputation.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> What?!?!?! You _can't _hover??


Maybe a foot or so on a good day, but I'd need to lose a bit of weight to make it to 6ft above.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have never understood that side of the internet. I get no joy from personally attacking people, holding grudges with imaginary folk who exist only as verbal representations..... who for all intentions are the Matrix.

That isn't to say I won't make people angry. I have done it here, I have done it elsewhere and I have done so in my daily life. People get angry.... I get angry....

The part I cannot understand is how often in this medium it is the default and how quickly it turns to attacking and vitriol. I disagree with a lot of things people say, I will argue with them about it all day long although I have come to learn this is more or less a waste of time and have tried to rein in that behavior lest I waste two peoples time.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, everyone is entitled to disagree with or disregard that opinion. What is not acceptable is attacking the worth of an individual based on those opinions, unless those opinions happen to be that Gibson is better than Fender. Then the gloves come off


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I have never understood that side of the internet. I get no joy from personally attacking people, holding grudges with imaginary folk who exist only as verbal representations.....


What? You tell me to shush all the time!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Mooh said:


>


Shut your festering gob you tit! LOL A little Python always makes things better.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

mhammer said:


> You're relatively new here, so I hope long-timers will forgive me repeating this. A decade or so back, CBC Ideas had an interview with Stewart Brand (look him up, interesting guy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewart_Brand). When Brand helped establish the first online "community" in the SF bay area, he insisted that people use their full name and their real name. He felt that this would make people feel accountable, and therefore behave better and be more civil. In the now 30 years that I've been online (since the days of alt.guitar and similar newsgroups), I have yet to see anything that contradicts this stance. That doesn't that folks with anonymous handles can't behave civilly, and certainly there are many who have legitimate reasons for using a handle instead of their real name (e.g., a guy I know who was a faculty member at a major university, and needed to keep his hobby interests isolated from his professional role). But anonymous handles too often provide a greased teflon chute for problematic impulses that would otherwise be held in check, if only to preserve reputation.


It's interesting though... do you think all these people holding themselves in check because there's no veil between themselves and the world are cursing others under their breath? It sounds like the feelings are still present but being repressed.

I mean, the internet is notorious for rude behaviour, but it's the bile flinging from inside autos that cracks me up. Everyone is so damn rude. I made a genuine mistake a few months ago while driving and while I'm mouthing the words "I'm sorry" to the other car's occupants the older couple rolls by giving me the finger while looking at me with utter disdain. I couldn't help laughing. I just don't get this behaviour.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love every single one of you, but none of you will be remembered in my will.

No offence intended.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> I love every single one of you, but none of you will be remembered in my will.
> 
> No offence intended.


And blocked.......


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mooh said:


> I love every single one of you, but none of you will be remembered in my will.
> 
> No offence intended.


That’s a pretty accurate synopsis. Thanks Mr. Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> You're relatively new here, so I hope long-timers will forgive me repeating this. A decade or so back, CBC Ideas had an interview with Stewart Brand (look him up, interesting guy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewart_Brand). When Brand helped establish the first online "community" in the SF bay area, he insisted that people use their full name and their real name. He felt that this would make people feel accountable, and therefore behave better and be more civil. In the now 30 years that I've been online (since the days of alt.guitar and similar newsgroups), I have yet to see anything that contradicts this stance. That doesn't that folks with anonymous handles can't behave civilly, and certainly there are many who have legitimate reasons for using a handle instead of their real name (e.g., a guy I know who was a faculty member at a major university, and needed to keep his hobby interests isolated from his professional role). But anonymous handles too often provide a greased teflon chute for problematic impulses that would otherwise be held in check, if only to preserve reputation.


New band name: Greased Teflon Chute


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Are those hippies or corn fed yoga instructors living inside that fish.


----------

